# Why I Moved Here



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went over to the Lake this evening caught 8 Eaters on Sony's Blood Bait.











big rockpile


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are some nice cats, BRP


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

My most favorite fish. 
Nancy


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, but in Sterling's "Dies the Fire" novel, "eaters" are deranged cannibal survalists that need to be wiped out at any cost.

Got any other names for your fish?


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice fish! My life here was made complete when I found a source for catfish fingerlings for my ponds. Now I fatten them up with leftovers from butchering. Spring fed ponds, with catfish raised on meat, you can't get much better. 

My wife, not a fan of catfish, saw me cooking up some, Cajun style and asked for a taste. Big mistake on my part, I let her have some. I lost the plate. lol Now she is hooked.


----------



## PossumSniper (May 31, 2011)

Rockpile, add a little cola to that blood bait and then see how many more you catch. I show up at my catfish honey hole, and all the guys try to figure out why I am catching more than them.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

PossumSniper...so what do you do, actually pour a little coke or pepsi into the blood bait and stir it in?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

pheasantplucker said:


> PossumSniper...so what do you do, actually pour a little coke or pepsi into the blood bait and stir it in?


I'd say he mixes little Coke in to sweeten it up and possibly little fizz to it.

big rockpile


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Nice. Filleted, sliced thin, fried crisp.


----------



## PossumSniper (May 31, 2011)

Yes, I just add a little soda and stir it in. Learned it from an old timer out in the Imperial Valley in California, while fishing the irrigation canals one night. After all the catfish I caught that night I was hooked and have been doing it since.


----------

